# Iphone X - luxury or necessity?



## seekingguidance

Would you consider buying the new iphone X? Why?Or is it just too much?


----------



## Paulo 8135

no, find it too big, happy with my SE.


----------



## watchRus

Seems like a good deal if you play the latest mobile games. Are there other benefits?


----------



## Gunnar_917

I’m holding till the update for it. In many ways it’s a first generation Apple tech which means there will be significant hardware updates in the first round of updates. 

yeah its it’s expensive but I tend to get 4 years out of my phone’s so am happy to wait


----------



## ExoticLifestyle

Definitely a luxury

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight

It's a luxury unless you are still using the first generation phones from2000's. Then it's a necessity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

It’s a luxury item. I have one, ordered the day of release. It’s a great phone. Is it worth $1k? No, but no phone is really worth the price. Kinda miss the home button honestly. I still like it a lot tho


----------



## kiki-picasso

Definitely a luxury in my opinion


----------



## vindicate

TOO much of a luxury. Don't understand the hype myself...


----------



## Bonanza

With that A11 chip I find it to be too much responsibility.


----------



## guspech750

Happy as a pig in  with my iPhone 6S. It does everything just fine.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## greo

Definitely a luxury, been using my 6+ for a long while and nothing wrong with it so I’m sticking with it.


----------



## ConfusedOne

The iPhone X is definitely a luxury.
The new OLED display is incredible and FaceID is pretty nice, but not necessities.
I bought the iPhone X myself only because my 5C was too slow, felt really cheap, and did not accept new updates.

For me it was worth the money, but to other people it may not be worth it at all.
I typically keep my phone for 4-5 years or at least until it no longer accepts a new update.
If you buy a new phone every year or you have an iPhone 7 or newer then the X is not worth it.


----------



## kingsky123

Luxury imo. If you have to get an apple why not iPhone 8, it's cheaper and has roughly the same specs. 

If you are OK with Android I heard good things about oneplus5 and it's way cheaper too


----------



## Paulo 8135

i'm not very ok with android. thankfully have the SE.


----------



## Harambe

In my opinion it's a luxury.


----------



## LewiC

Or just switch to an android phone. What new does it bring to the table? OLED? Samsung Galaxy has had it since the beginning of the line. iPhone X displays are said to be made by Samsung but the brightness is not as good as S8. Wireless charging? Samsung has had that starting from Note 4 till now. Apple's wireless charging isn't as fast charging wirelessly. iPhone X display... The notch for the ear on the display just looks like part of the screen is burnt out at first glance. There is nothing that a iPhone 6 and beyond cannot do that the new one does except for the speed and omission of the headphone jack and lack of home button.


----------



## Paulo 8135

LewiC said:


> Or just switch to an android phone. What new does it bring to the table? OLED? Samsung Galaxy has had it since the beginning of the line. iPhone X displays are said to be made by Samsung but the brightness is not as good as S8. Wireless charging? Samsung has had that starting from Note 4 till now. Apple's wireless charging isn't as fast charging wirelessly. iPhone X display... The notch for the ear on the display just looks like part of the screen is burnt out at first glance. There is nothing that a iPhone 6 and beyond cannot do that the new one does except for the speed and omission of the headphone jack and lack of home button.


there are other factors for choosing iPhone over Android. personallyh i also own an Xperia Z2, but it doesn't have a SIM card in.


----------



## white

I love it, but I came from iPhone 6 - so I had quite low standards anyway. Nothing luxury though, pure business...


----------



## SKOBR

Bought it one month ago and it's a incredible phone. Face ID is more reactive than touch ID and the borderless OLED screen is awesome. It's a pleasure to use it every day. On the other hand it is true that it is expensive but I do not regret my purchase.









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

If you don't think it's worth the $1K you spent try leaving it at home for a week and use it as a landline only.....



City74 said:


> It's a luxury item. I have one, ordered the day of release. It's a great phone. Is it worth $1k? No, but no phone is really worth the price. Kinda miss the home button honestly. I still like it a lot tho


----------



## WOXOF

Luxury item. The rate at which new phones are coming out are almost in line with all the 2 year payment options. This makes me think that many people will have perpetual payments for new phones as I don't think many people who buy it are paying cash up front. That's strictly an anecdotal opinion however as I don't have (or haven't looked for) data to back that claim up. 

To pay that much money for an item that you know will vastly depreciate or become obsolete in 5 years is silly to me, but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## SKOBR

Luxury, Technology, Quality & Necessity.

























Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

I am in need of an upgrade, as my iPhone 5 is getting a little long in the tooth. I went to the story the other day, saw The X, and loved the overall size, screen size, and no button design. Then the reality of $1000 has me re-thinking it. With that said $550 for a seven, and $699 for an 8 doesn’t for a phone two generations behind doesn’t seem like a “good deal”either. I am sure I will bite the bullet and get the X, but buying myself something I don’t “really need” right before X-mas just doesn’t sit right with me.


----------



## pigmode

I'll always pay for the best HD screen tech, and don't consider it a luxury. Its less fatiguing for extended viewing on small screens, and thats important. The one condition of course, being that the other specifications of the phone also meet my needs. 

That being said I'm still using an iPhone SE, preferring its smaller form factor.


----------



## Paulo 8135

pigmode said:


> I'll always pay for the best HD screen tech, and don't consider it a luxury. Its less fatiguing for extended viewing on small screens, and thats important. The one condition of course, being that the other specifications of the phone also meet my needs.
> 
> That being said I'm still using an iPhone SE, preferring its smaller form factor.


4K hurts my eyes. in agreement with you.


----------



## Starvet

When I saw it for the first time, my reaction was very skeptical...but after I saw it in real, I found it really interesting. Anyway, I think it is more luxury as necessity. Personally I have Iphone 7 and I am very happy with it. Iphone X does have a lot differences between Iphone 7. I think there are no necessities to change Iphone 7 to Iphone X, that´s why otherwise it would be a Luxury.


----------



## vesire

i have the iphone 5s, still working fine after 4 years, but starting to get tired i think.
No android phone would make so far, system is so busy with them..

Iplan to get the 8th, cause X so big and heavy, i dislike the all glass panel, more fond of aluminium 7
but whant the better chip


----------



## faizan1990

Luxury for sure. But for me I really saw a difference from the 7 to the X. Maybe not worth 1k, but I got one the first day it came out, and I am really happy with it.


----------



## Camdamonium

For me, both. I have had an iPhone 6 Plus for the past four years. Good phone, but I wanted to switch things up because I could. While owning the 6 Plus, I actually had three because two had manufacture defects (doesn't relate to dropping the phone or any physical wear and tear). In that sense, I purchased it out of luxury. However, I also purchased the X as a necessity to me. I wanted a better camera for whenever I list vehicles for my automotive brokering business. Also, the X multitasks VERY well in comparison to the 6 Plus. It allows me to work quicker and more efficient. 

Is it worth $1k to the average individual? No, but it is to me because of business purposes. Not to mention how else what I get those quality wrist shots!


----------



## Rasbcer

Ciry74 said:


> It's a luxury item. I have one, ordered the day of release. It's a great phone. Is it worth $1k? No, but no phone is really worth the price. Kinda miss the home button honestly. I still like it a lot tho


I don't think it is a necessity , One phone, especially the iPhone X, didn't make me think it was different, It can do it, and other phones can do it, versus Android, it's just a different device,
I am using iPhone 7, I think the home button is more perfect


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Luxury item.... not a necessity. If you make high six figures and those are the people you hang with then why not but the older one get the job done just as well.


----------



## codybrown07

I bought it because I enjoy the discovery period with new technology. I use the feature set pretty actively and one of the good surprise benefits was the increase in battery life over my iPhone 7. The display quality is pretty darn good as well.


----------



## Rasbcer

codybrawn07 said:


> I bought it because I enjoy the discovery period with new technology. I use the feature set pretty actively and one of the good surprise benefits was the increase in battery life over my iPhone 7. The display quality is pretty darn good as well.


What else ? Many people think it's a luxury, the key is the price, and the difference with android phones is the hardware or phone device ,there's no denying that today's Android and iPhone focus more on compatibility ,
But there is a


----------



## Davidka

I wouldn’t take an Iphone if it was given to me for free.


----------



## beckcommar

Mine is definitely a luxury. No iPhone is a “necessity” in my book. It is a good phone, and I think I like it better than my old plus, but definitely a luxury purchase. 

One note though is that I don’t really see it as being on par with other $1k luxury purchases because I really think of it as a $200 splurge over the 8 plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

It's just a luxurious necessity.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Davidka said:


> I wouldn't take an Iphone if it was given to me for free.


Have you ever tried the same app on Android vs. iOS?? e.g. AdSense, Tapatalk...


----------



## Davidka

Paulo 8135 said:


> Have you ever tried the same app on Android vs. iOS?? e.g. AdSense, Tapatalk...


I had an Iphone (6s) for a couple of years - never again. I now have a new MacBook pro from work - it is a piece of time wasting trash. Real bad products designed for non tech users.


----------



## oasis100

Luxury for sure, I find the 8 as good as the X. The next Samsung S9 is suppose to be radically different. Might be time to switch over.


----------



## lvt

A disposable luxury maybe?


----------



## Rasbcer

Are you rich?


----------



## steadyrock

Boy, you need to learn what "necessity" means. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasbcer

beckcammar said:


> Mine is definitely a luxury. No iPhone is a "necessity" in my book. It is a good phone, and I think I like it better than my old plus, but definitely a luxury purchase.
> 
> One note though is that I don't really see it as being on par with other $1k luxury purchases because I really think of it as a $200 splurge over the 8 plus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing is believing , the iPhone x has many issues ,Maybe it's just a luxury. i am going to switch iPhone to Android phone ,


----------



## d0neall

I think it´s just luxury, I have a Huawei for 90 euros and it does everything needed.


----------



## enkay

i think it is a bit too big for me


----------



## jester0723

Personally I skipped the X and got an 8+. The facial recognition is weird for me and I’d much prefer to be able to unlock my phone with my fingerprint while it’s resting on a conference table and not pointed at me. Touch ID is ridiculously fast on the 7 and 8 - big improvement from the first generation that was found in the 5s through 6s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilloncarter

Complete luxury lol. It's great, but even an iPhone, in general, is not a necessity.


----------



## TheHans

Luxury for sure.


----------



## Nessun Dorma

I've had the iPhone X 256Gb for almost 3 months now and can say that it has been perfect every way. The facial recognition has not failed once, and I do not even carry my wallet with me since ApplePay covers all my daily needs. The size, weight, screen resolution, etc. is perfect for a modern smart phone. Is it a necessity? No, but it sure make my life easier and is awesome to use. I could never see myself buying a Scamsung/Google phone that will self-destruct in the first year of use.


----------



## ohjnxg12345

luxury. think there’s too much hype over the X.


----------



## watchRus

Nessun Dorma said:


> I've had the iPhone X 256Gb for almost 3 months now and can say that it has been perfect every way. The facial recognition has not failed once, and I do not even carry my wallet with me since ApplePay covers all my daily needs. The size, weight, screen resolution, etc. is perfect for a modern smart phone. Is it a necessity? No, but it sure make my life easier and is awesome to use. *I could never see myself buying a Scamsung/Google phone that will self-destruct in the first year of use.*


Well, Apple throttles their phones after one year. At least Samsung doesn't do it on purpose. Yes, I felt scammed.

Waiting patiently for the Microsoft phone.


----------



## gideonturner00

it is sure luxury if you already have a good phone... but it is a nice phone and fun to have


----------



## mkim520

Definitely a luxury


----------



## Nessun Dorma

watchRus said:


> Well, Apple throttles their phones after one year. At least Samsung doesn't do it on purpose. Yes, I felt scammed.
> 
> Waiting patiently for the Microsoft phone.


No, Scamsung phones just catch fire instead. What's a Microsoft phone anyway? I didn't think they were still around.


----------



## mkim520

did not know they still made microsoft phones, last Nokia I had overseas with it was so bad


----------



## watchRus

Nessun Dorma said:


> No, Scamsung phones just catch fire instead. What's a Microsoft phone anyway? I didn't think they were still around.


Microsoft phone doesn't exist. That's why I said I am _waiting _for it. Currently there are rumors of a 'Surface phone'.

I need something dependable. Have been using Microsoft products for over 20 years without any issues. And have been using iPhone 6 for three years, well two years without issues. After the second year, Apple created an issue. You can see why they did it in the latest earnings report.


----------



## big_slacker

For me it's a luxury, and a stupid one at that. $1k for a disposable electronic device? Usually financed so even more $$ than that. And all it does is cause you to waste time and develop bad posture. 

Love having an all in one device to take pics while out doing stuff, GPS, music, etc. But $1k for something that only does things incrementally better than the last 3 before it is ridiculous. I still have a 6s FWIW.


----------



## Pgg365247

I'm not upgrading to the X... I will wait and see what Apple releases in Fall 2018. I just was not impressed with the X.


----------



## Eldridge58

I bought the X because I had an upgrade with my carrier and my monthly payment didn’t change at all. I’ve had it for a few months now and it’s okay, I still hate not having the home button I’ve been used to.


----------



## katiedaddy

Got it first day, firm paid for it so price didn’t matter to me. I prefer my old iPhone 7 Plus for its screen size but it does feel faster than 7 plus. Still not a fan of face unlock because it always fails to unlock when I have my sunglasses on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

Davidka said:


> I wouldn't take an Iphone if it was given to me for free.


I agree and the only reason I have an iPhone is because my work issues me one. My personal phone is a Samsung Note 8 and that is far superior to my iPhone X.


----------



## psamw

Not a fan of the new X, prefer my old 7 plus.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Imho an iPhone's both a luxury and a necessity. At $1k it's a luxury, but it's a utility that makes life exceedingly easier in modernity.


----------



## atdegs

My iPhone X is a nice phone, but I would hope it's obvious it's not a necessity. It's incrementally better than my last iPhone, which I think is all we're going to get at this point. Face recognition does some cool tricks. 

And to those saying that $1000 for a marginally better phone isn't worth it, just take a look at our own hobby.


----------



## MIsparty

it's certainly a luxury item add I'm sure you currently have a functional phone. Even if you didn't there are much lower priced options. With all that being said it is fun to have the latest and and greatest devices

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Order66

I say overpriced/hyped.
I used to pre-order or show up early on launch day. Pay full price year after year, keeping on the bleeding edge hamster-wheel. I just stopped caring one day, I use my tech until it breaks or can't do something I need it to, then I'll upgrade.


----------



## ds760476

I just can’t get on board. I’m sure it’s nice, but at $1k, it’s about 5x the maximum that I would pay for a phone.


----------



## ds760476

I just can’t get on board. I’m sure it’s nice, but at $1k, it’s about 5x the maximum that I would pay for a phone.


----------



## KrabbyKakes

I find them incredible and gorgeous, but I just can’t spend that much. Hopefully the next gen won’t be so ridiculously priced but we will see. I know enough people that have spent that already so I wouldn’t be surprised if they keep the price high


----------



## Ericsmith89

Disposable luxury. I just wait till mine starts acting up and then get the latest and greatest. I like to buy watches so I dont upgrade every year. On a samsung glaxay 6 I think or 7. Had for 3 years works fine still. Fast


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Very disposable luxury. Will be outdated in a couple years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogeo

phones are a luxury and a waste of money, buy and use until it starts to glitch, rinse and repeat.


----------



## LabiVila

I think it is a must have if you can afford it. The camera on it both front and rear is awesome!! The phone does not glitch at all and I am a big believer that once Apple changes something, they don't go back. For example, they removed the aux jack from iPhone 7 and none of the iPhones after that had an aux jack. So if apple changed the old grumpy design once, then that means all the upcoming phones will carry the same looks. Therefore, sticking to your old phone is just an expired design that apple most likely will not visit again.


----------



## watchRus

LabiVila said:


> I think it is a must have if you can afford it. The camera on it both front and rear is awesome!! The phone does not glitch at all and I am a big believer that once Apple changes something, they don't go back. For example, they removed the aux jack from iPhone 7 and none of the iPhones after that had an aux jack. So if apple changed the old grumpy design once, then that means all the upcoming phones will carry the same looks. Therefore, sticking to your old phone is just an expired design that apple most likely will not visit again.


I think aux jack was rid of to make the phone 'waterproof'. Not necessarily because of design. They probably also gained extra space inside.


----------



## debussychopin

it isnt a necessity nor a luxury.

it is a sign of the times, more like something that is very overpriced (it is in demand though so what can i say) but ubiquitous. meaning, in this day and age, lot of people will spend their money (or cc) on items that should be further down their list of priorities). 

maybe this phenomenon happened in earlier times as well, who knows... stuff that cost a lot , not necessary, not a luxury, but everyone is trying to buy it.


----------



## LabiVila

watchRus said:


> I think aux jack was rid of to make the phone 'waterproof'. Not necessarily because of design. They probably also gained extra space inside.


Well, when it was first removed a lot of people I know kept their 6s phones instead of upgrading thinking that apple will make another one with aux even though I said they won't. People tend to think apple will come back around.


----------



## faizan1990

I have one. but it is a luxury for sure.


----------



## vmgotit

To most people it might been seen as a luxury, but my place is off-grid, and a cell phone is my link to the rest of the world. I also have an iPad Air. I bought an Apple Watch, series 3, to track my pulse, and to check out all the hype. So far I love it! The cell phone I had at the time was a iPhone 5. Would not work with the Apple Watch. So, I went to the Verizon store and ended up buying a new iPhone X. Could I have gotten by with a lower model phone, yes. But, my plan is to keep this for a long time, so thought I might as well get the latest iPhone. I really like the iPhone X, and glad I bought one. Vance.


----------



## k1985

I just switched to iOS from android. Had the Samsung s8. Issue for me with Apple was the normal iPhone screen is too small, while the iPhone plus is physically too big given the massive bezel. The x, though it isn’t perfect was a nice compromise so I decided to make the switch. I love it so far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750

It’s only few hundred more than 8. I like the face recognition feature so that’s it....


----------



## astroboi82

I have the iPhone X, I upgraded from the 7 Plus and I i will say, now that I'm used to it I like the smaller size.

I will also admit it was expensive and definitely a Luxury.


----------



## Palmettoman

Luxury...I'm still using my 6S (not the plus size) and have no desire to upgrade. I actually prefer the size of my old 5.


----------



## Moerdn

Luxury, definitely. On the other hand the amount of technology which has gone into it is pretty impressive and really top of the line.


----------



## titleguy

I have had the X since Dec of last year. I like the facial recognition, i never used a password before, but this feature makes it easy. I thought i would miss the home button, but I like swiping better instead.
overall I'm very pleased with it, but it is a luxury.


----------



## ItnStln

I’ve had my iPhone X since launch day and it is definitely a luxury.


----------



## NoSympathy

Definitely a luxury and at this point a mistake IMO. 

I miss touch ID. Sure face ID is cool and all but there are some situations where it doesnt work as well as touch ID like when half of my face is covered in blankets or on the pillow or when im just not looking at the phone but I still want to unlock it.


----------



## a_carkhuff

Definitely a luxury, especially if you're upgrading every year


----------



## dwaym0

Still living with a 6s so I'm going to go with luxury at this point. Then again I continually go through cycles of breaking my screen and replacing it, so its bound to not last long. Probably give the X a go on the next round...


----------



## grovester

Luxury for sure considering the iPhone 8 exactly the same thing minus the facial recognition but some say the fingerprint reader is faster. Depends how you like to interact with your phone but absolutely a luxury.


----------



## huntflyer

Have had the 7 Plus since the week it came out. Wasn’t at all impressed with the differences between the 7 and 8, but I really like the smaller form factor of the 10 and camera upgrades.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## qousqous

A luxury, sure, but compelling to me because it has the dual rear cameras that give me portrait mode (which is absolutely fantastic), but is small enough to fit in my pocket. I have a one year old daughter, so good portraits are important to me.

Seriously, look at this absolute nonsense:










Show this image to someone from, say, three years ago, tell them it's from a cell phone, and see if they believe you. (I mean, hypothetically. I don't know where to find someone from three years ago.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlake

Too much, period.


----------



## skysmith

I have seen many people using it is as the token of luxury. So I believe you can enjoy this luxury if you can afford the same.


----------



## Miller Time II

I like my iPhone X. I wasn’t going to upgrade but my 7 broke right after the X was released so figured why not. It’s a large upgrade in my opinion, and I can’t wait for the facial recognition to be released for the iPad.


----------



## Miller Time II

I like my iPhone X. I wasn’t going to upgrade but my 7 broke right after the X was released so figured why not. It’s a large upgrade in my opinion, and I can’t wait for the facial recognition to be released for the iPad.


----------



## Jalser

Rasbcer said:


> Seeing is believing , the iPhone x has many issues ,Maybe it's just a luxury. i am going to switch iPhone to Android phone ,


Do i need to root my phone before switching ?


----------



## deltamind

Luxury for sure. If you have a 6S or 7 or even the 8 then the 8 is absolutely a useless upgrade and luxury no doubt.


----------



## 0seeker0

Luxury, I’m sticking with my 7+ for awhile. Until there is something worth the price of phones nowadays. But I do love the expensive feel and the finishes on the X.


----------



## smmht

gonna be that odd kid here but.. I buy XIAOMI PHONES not sure if you guys have heard of them but IMO the best way to explain this is that Xiaomi is the Seiko of the phone world! Value and solid stuff. I guess it aint exactly luxury..


----------



## quixote

If you have iPhone 6,7 plus, iPhone X is stupidity


----------



## Jalser

Jalser said:


> Do i need to root my phone before switching ?


Maybe i can try this app , this can help me to switch to Android without any root .


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Just a gadget that will get obsolete


----------



## Nessun Dorma

I've had the iPhone X for almost 8 months and love it! The facial recognition works flawlessly and the rear camera is so good that I haven't brought my DSLR with me on any of my trips since I got the phone. Takes great watch pics to!


----------



## BambiV

It's a good phone but I wouldn't think it worth the money. I would still get a 7 or 8 considering the size, and I'm just more used to the fingerprint unlock.


----------



## EvaGreen

It's a luxury item in my opinion.


----------



## alberto.b

I have an iPhone 8, same hw of X, half price 

Very happy and satisfied

- - - Updated - - -

I have an iPhone 8, same hw of X, half price 

Very happy and satisfied

- - - Updated - - -



EvaGreen said:


> It's a luxury item in my opinion.


why?

- - - Updated - - -



EvaGreen said:


> It's a luxury item in my opinion.


why?


----------



## quixote

I have iPhone x and iPhone 7 plus. I don't consider iPhone luxuries. But I do believe other phones will do better or no less for what we need them for than iPhone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben B

A smartphone is a necessity nowadays and the iPhone X is a luxury subset of smartphones. Having said that, I like mine. The camera is great, facial recognition works perfectly and it took about an hour to get used to no home button. Like so many luxury items, if you can afford it without sacrificing important things in life, why should anyone complain?


----------



## joombo

Currently I use iPhone 6 and I'm thinking of buying iPhone X. I prefer the iOS over Android's systems. Besides iPhone is easy enough to modify it anyway I see fit. I use my phone for work mostly and recently I subscribed to best business mobile plan. Now both local and international calls come to my Pond Mobile number wherever I am for a fixed price. That's convy


----------



## dannyking

Luxury or necessity are polarizing questions....if your work or profession needs you to have the latest and greatest or if you have to maintain appearances for whatever reason then it becomes a necessity of sorts.

Otherwise, there are other phones including Apple ones that do what this does and cost way less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongBad13

I think it’s all in what you’re willing to pay. Yes, that’s a political answer but the iPhone X is packed with tech. An amazing screen, fantastic camera. If those things are really important to you, and you’re in the financial situation to do so, why not? Of course those that don’t think it’s important will be quick to tell you it’s a waste, but this might be the same person with a $60,000 car or a $10,000 watch. To each their own.


----------



## EunosMX5

I’ve been just fine for three years on my 6S, don’t think I’ll upgrade anytime soon. Can’t be a necessity with no headphone jack!


----------



## cotcit

iPhone X user here. Miss the home button , facial recognition security is slow and inconsistent.


----------



## Rolexflex

I actually really dislike the X, I would rather have an iPhone 8


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

There are some many better things to be done with $1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24watchOC

Necessity for me since it takes pics too well with a lot of depths!

I have hear the iphone XS are even better but... I am good with my X for now.

Regards.


----------



## letgeo

it is definitely not a necessity. i prefer the Iphone 8 to the X. Different people with different choices.


----------



## JDMLS430

Its more of to have the latest and greatest phone offered by Apple. But the X has been replaced with the XR and XS line. I didnt pay anywhere near retail for my iphone x and dont really use it to its full capapcity. But It is a nice phone and compared to other competitors, it is nicer and better quality.


----------



## Pastextian

Luxury for me. I still use my old Galaxy S7. It's starting to show its age though, especially in the camera, but overall gets the job done as well as I need it to.
Depends on your line of work/hobbies I suppose though.


----------



## mt_timepieces

I'm not yet at spending $1200 for a phone. My Samsung does the job very well for half the cost.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulhotte

It could be a necessity and also just luxury. But i won't mind having it.


----------



## CSG

It is neither. However, it is a waste of money.


----------



## francorx

iSheep would say necessity

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.mozes27

necessity to take better wristshots!


----------



## Toothbras

francorx said:


> iSheep would say necessity
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


Lol, then doesn't that just make you one of the sheep who choose to buy this?


----------



## corybantic

Not a necessity, but I love that I upgraded to the XR


----------



## amg786

still on my iphone 6 Plus...and going strong.Imo phones are way too expensive nowadays.


----------



## Rbird7282

Neither. I have a 6S that works just fine. Not paying over 1K for a phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nestor25

I think necessity


----------



## Freikorptrasher

Overpriced.

I see it more of luxury than necessity.


----------



## mpatton4re

I have the 7 plus... works for me just fine. Chasing the latest and greatest in electronics is a fools errand. Not to mention, expensive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

X may be a luxury, but a functioning, well performing cell phone is a necessity in 2019.


----------



## lvt

iPhones are among the most expensive disposable items known to man kind.


----------



## GivenToFly

iPhone isn't really luxury in cell phones, just mid-tier. Smartphones are luxury as a whole though.


----------



## socalmustang

I agree It's a necessity, but it should be considered a disposable tool. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmartin11

It can serve as a necessity too..Althougn it is quite expensive, there are specifications met which can be used for some office work and much more...


----------



## dan360

Neither.


----------



## Watchguy08

Both you can buy a smart phone for half the price but people still go for the I phones for the luxury and coolness factor.


----------



## amg786

I don't want to but feel that I have to now. Everything is tors to Apple- my phone, iPad, Mac 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

iPhone X is a shoulder shrug. Great marketing at best. Which is what Apple really is. An excellent marketing company with very good salespeople. 

I can do anything I need to do on any iPhone 6, 7 or 8 or current Android without buying into the Apple, "must have" mentality. To me, it's demeaning to fall for their reasons I "need" this or that. Never understood why anyone would want or need an iPad or an Apple watch. And then there is the Apple store and employees........ can't go there.... I was feeling calm and collected until I started this post. I believe they think their target audience is dumb and are totally perplexed when someone isn't.


----------



## nomking77

Iphone X is not luxury, it is a simple phone


----------



## watchRus

watchRus said:


> Well, Apple throttles their phones after one year. At least Samsung doesn't do it on purpose. Yes, I felt scammed.
> 
> Waiting patiently for the Microsoft phone.


The wait is finally over with Microsoft's Surface Duo which comes out toward the end of 2020. Still waiting for final specs and pricing.

Even though I was hoping it would be a Windows OS, it is probably better to separate the manufacturer and the software provider.


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

My take on this is that these days a smartphone is 100% a necessity, but a flagship $1,200+ phone, is a luxury. 

You can get a perfectly workable smartphone from a less popular brand for a fraction of the cost. If you want to stick to Apple, the 2nd offering is always better value in my opinion, than the flagship model


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

My take on this is that these days a smartphone is 100% a necessity, but a flagship $1,200+ phone, is a luxury. 

You can get a perfectly workable smartphone from a less popular brand for a fraction of the cost. If you want to stick to Apple, the 2nd offering is always better value in my opinion, than the flagship model


----------



## swede33

My Iphone 6 is still chugging along (albeit slowly). I refuse to wear a smart watch, as I have enough tech in my life without wearing it on my wrist. Besides, that is where the mechanical precision of old is meant to be! Be it mechanical, or automatic.


----------



## zygomatic21

Apple does a great job of selling their phones as a luxury or a 'premium' product. Whether they are (or not) I suppose raises the question of how we define luxury. I would say that - to me - luxury has a component of timelessness or quality that endures that tech gadgets largely lack by virtue of the constant succession of improvements (a year before iPhone X, the iPhone 8 was the ultimate... the iPhone X only lasted a year atop the luxury pyramid). However, if we take luxury to mean "something not strictly necessary" it is definitely a luxury item...


----------



## Ashhh

Apple is losing its shine, my iPhone XS has been performing like a brick ever since the 11 was released. Planned obsolescence!


----------



## double

Any smartphone will always be a luxury IMO, even though ownership is common nowadays.


----------



## ceos

Google Pixel is where it's at my friend. Cheaper and better specs.


----------



## forsakenfury

luxury item, like every other overpriced phone they have.


----------



## carbon_dragon

Luxury.

I still use a 6sPlus. I could certainly afford to upgrade, BUT I have trouble shutting it up at night, and my current solution is to put a tiny headphone plug into it to manually silence it. I didn't upgrade for a bunch of reasons. I didn't want to lose the headphone jack (I mostly use bluetooth these days, but I still have some pretty expensive headphones which require a plug and then there's that ability to silence it), I didn't like the notch in the later ones, and I didn't want to lose the home button or the fingerprint ID even though it's pretty iffy. Even so, I can actually turn my phone back on without looking at it in the car with the fingerprint home button. I wouldn't be able to do that with the new one.

Normally I updated every 2 years, but I'm really far behind now. I do like the more waterproof nature of the new one and the better camera, but it's also WAY more expensive in a fairly blatant way. I feel like Apple is really trying to rub it in so I've avoided upgrading. And this has carried over to my iPad which is also pretty old at this point (12.9" iPad pro). 

I'll have to upgrade eventually but I expect I'll wait for a generation without the notch that (hopefully) either improves the face recognition or does away with it. Might take a few more generations. Or if my old one gets too old, I might either buy a new one or switch to Android.


----------



## Tclassen

An iPhone X is a complete luxury. I buy / sell watches online for a living, which requires a good camera, and have done perfectly fine with my iPhone 8. Maybe in a few years an iPhone X will be a necessity, but as of now it is a luxury.


----------



## thetony007

If it serves a specific purpose, I say it's not luxury.
Meaning, if you buy this to text, call and do phone s.hit, it's definitely an overkill luxury.

If you buys this to impress, get noticed and you realize you've benefited from this sole purpose (ex. you are able to get 2-3 times more female digits instead of using a regular smartphone) than not a luxury. It's an actual functional item.


----------



## Rearmount

I'm on my phone more than my laptop, so I don't have a problem spending a bit more money on a nice phone. The laptop costs more and in a few years, it'll be "obsolete" just the same as the phone as programs progress as well. Plus, the portrait mode on the X vs my old 8 has been super handy in terms of leaving the nicer camera at home for 98% of my needs.


----------



## G1Ninja

All those overly expensive phones are luxury items to me. Those two new flip phones are way too much. I expect the plastic Motorola will drop in price by a lot in a year or so. 

Apple might have an iphone se 2 coming out which might be good.


----------



## Atom_99

My wife got the X. I got the XR. Definitely would get the X now. Side by side build quality is noticeable and her screen feels and looks much better.


----------



## tmvle5m

well, most cell phones are about $800~1000 these days. spending a couple of hundreds dollars more are not luxury I guess


----------



## drlagares

it really depends on one's perspective but for me it's both, why? coz definitely you need a phone to use and that's necessity but at the same time this brand of phone is expensive for those who can't afford and think that this is just a luxurious item to impress others


----------



## Mediocre

drlagares said:


> it really depends on one's perspective but for me it's both, why? coz definitely you need a phone to use and that's necessity but at the same time this brand of phone is expensive for those who can't afford and think that this is just a luxurious item to impress others


Stepping out on a limb and guessing you are trying to reach 100 posts today?


----------



## Disciple418

it’s a burden


----------



## Black5

Disciple418 said:


> it's a burden


The speed posting is strong in this thread...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Oleg1987

Definitely not a luxury, necessity - yes. Luxury used to Vertu but it was a while ago


----------



## Jim Addy

iPhone a necessity. 

The one you choose, a luxury. 

Jim


----------



## G-Shocky

There was a time when small was elegant. I don’t want anything bigger than the current SE.


----------

